# Sportsman's Bench Products (Great product for a bow, gun or rifle owner)



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

From: Vibra-TITE
Just formally announced February 7th this year about some great new products from Vibra-TITE called “Sportsman’s Bench Products”. It is a combination of 6 extremely handy products such as, three threadlockers, anti Cam-out, super glue and anti-seize products. Stated in the PR release in February: “As the bottled- products division of ND Industries, Vibra-TITE utilizes the knowledge and experience of a corporation with over 50 years of adhesive and sealant material development. ND Industries is a privately held company who’s headquartered in Clawson, Michigan.” The products are or can be used by bowhunters, gunsmiths and DIY’s and the best thing is, it is all AMERICAN MADE.
Beginning with the Threadlocker Gel, this very handy medium strength Blue Gel is great for areas where service removability is required. Meaning: an area that requires loosening or removing of a bolt or screw on a routine basis. Allows removal for 1/4 “and up to ¾” diameter fasteners. The red Permanent Gel is just what it says permanent and locks fasteners up to a 1” in diameter. The VC-3 Threadmate is great for keeping fieldtips from working loose during shooting. It is adjustable, removable and reusable and works for both internal and external thread. The great thing is that is works with metal, wood, plastic and much more.
Next is the Anti-Seize Compound and it is specially formulated to reduce excessive wear, rust and corrosion on threads, gears, cables, chains, sprocket and rollers. Works in temperatures form -300 to +2000 F.
Now the DriveGrip Anti Cam-Out Fluid will increase strength by 700% as stated by Vibra-TITE of a fastener head and tool. The is great to help prevent fastener slippage, thereby saving time and expense involved with drilled-out screws, easy-out and re-tapping. Simply put your bit in the stripped out hole apply Anti Cam-Out and let sit and remove item.
Last but not least, is the Instant Superglue; this is good for well just about any quick repairs needed on a huge variety of materials. I personally used it and found it to be great for fletching my arrows. Leaving me secure in knowing my vanes are securely attached to the shaft of my arrows. I have also used it to fix odds and ends items and have found it to be awesome. I have even tried to break the bond shortly after gluing something and next to slamming it against something it wouldn’t come apart. Just a note here; if you have kids they can find away to take apart most anything, even if it is super glued.
For more information on “Sportsman’s Bench Products” visit:
www.sportsmansbenchproducts.com
Or, contact Rick Payne for sales at: [email protected]
If you are an archery manufacturer or assembly contact: [email protected] for OEM products.
Product information can be also downloaded at www.GarysBowhunting.com
Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

